# 40/41 Iver Johnson straightbar



## John G04 (Sep 22, 2018)

Starting to gather parts for this so I put some wheels on it and handlebars( just temporary handlebars) and a seat. Test rode it and it rides nice just needs a few adjustments. Got a front fender for it just need to patina it and mount. Found an Iver girls bike that I’m working on a deal for to use some of the parts on this bike. Thanks at @THEGOLDENGREEK For this awesome bike!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 22, 2018)

Anytime, hope you enjoy it and bring it back to it's original glory. Ride them not hide them!!


----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Very nice IJ. Looks like a model 76k from hear, definitely 41 judging from the truss rods.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2018)

Front fender installed will age it tonight. Rear dropstand on just need to put the clip on. Will be at trexlertown tommorrow for show.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2018)

Hurry and take those hideous grips off it before it acquires an identity crisis.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 28, 2018)

Can't go wrong with a straight bar Iver. I just wish they were bigger so they'd fit me. Mine moved to California a couple years ago.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Hurry and take those hideous grips off it before it acquires an identity crisis.




Lol yeah handlebars are on the way and will put coke bottle grips on it.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 30, 2018)

All done for now. Got bars at trexlertown. Might get some wood grain paint wheels soon from a girls bike. Rides great! Thanks @THEGOLDENGREEK , @Handyman, and @David Amsbary. For getting it back on the road!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 30, 2018)

They are great bikes!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Oct 1, 2018)

Still lookin' good Eddie!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 1, 2018)

Killer bike! I miss mine! I regret selling this one!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 1, 2018)

Your Iver is looking good! I sold my 28" Mobicycle to find a Balloon IJ. I did and she will never leave my side again!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 1, 2018)

Very nice! I really like the double bar frames too.


----------

